
A visual history of Cray (8794×682) - Anon84
http://insidehpc.com/images/01012010/Craytimeline.jpg
======
patrickgzill
Interesting that Sun bought what later became the E10K, a huge moneymaker for
them, for $50M while SGI bought what they thought were the "crown jewels" for
almost 15 times that. SGI is gone, Sun is still around (sort of).

